# cabin fever is going crazy



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

my cabin fever is going crazy, anyone have any cures for this horrible disease? and this new snow does not help at all. i cant wait till spring. so how many other people have this disease.


----------



## BassMaster09 (Feb 25, 2008)

im with you brother... i watch fishing videos via youtube to help me with this problem...see if it works for you.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I definitely have it worse than ever this year since I just bought my first bass boat 2 weeks ago. I cannot wait to get this thing out.

Best cure:
Go to a spillway and freeze for a little bit.

Other possible Cure:
Friday Night Fishing on the Outdoor Channel. They've got fishing shows on most of the day. This may actually make the disease worse....who knows haha.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

believe me i have tried to just watch all fishing shows, but it did just make it worst. now its hard for me to watch them. 

i have tried to get into steelhead fishing, but it just isnt the same as bass fishing, especially the freezing my butt off part didnt help.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Since I bought my boat in Dec. my cabin fever won't break until I hear the sound of my engine screaming behind me as I'm flying on plane down the lake to get to my first spot! Until then I've been revamping and re-organizing all my tackle boxes, bags, and gear so I can get everything I want to fish with in the boat. I've also been working on making and painting some lures which does help pass the time. There's a checklist also for the boat which I want to get accomplished but that can only go from payday to payday. Talk about counting the days, YUCK! C'mon spring!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Go fishing. The ice came back but be careful.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Same here, killing stuff and eating it during winter helps.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think there is a cure unless you have another hobie that you really enjoy that you can due duing the winter, which I do not have. Only thing that helps me for a little while is messing around with my fishing stuff. I re-oganize my takle, lube up my reels, respool and practice my casting. Watching fishings shows if enjoyable for me but it also seems to make my cabin fever worst.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

theres no cure for this disease except getting out and actually going, theres been one day that my lake was unfrozen for 2 days me and a buddy took his small jon boat out and it felt great just getting out and trying out the new equipment...going out in the front yard in casting isnt bad either just have to have an imagination and not care what other people think, and those fishing videos dont work just make it worse for me


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

until the lakes thaw and the weather warms and the rivers drop and i can fish. i think i hide in a padded room. this sport is a sickness and needs a warning label


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Other possible Cure:
> Friday Night Fishing on the Outdoor Channel. They've got fishing shows on most of the day. This may actually make the disease worse....who knows haha.


I cannot do that. It's like going to a stripper bar. You can only sit and watch. You can't do it. It only increases the fustration level. 




> Go to a spillway and freeze for a little bit.


That's what I do. Just dress appropriately and it's quite nice fishing when nobody else is out there.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

cabin fever was the reason I started ice fishing and also shed hunting when the ice wasn't good. The only downtime I experience now is when there is alot of snow and no good ice. Then I head to the spillways and waste some time while keeping myself sane. Shed hunting keeps me outdoors until mid-march when some fish start biting.


----------

